# VOB-Dateien



## Arno (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo Ihr Fachmänner!

Hab folgendes Problem:

Mit einem Encoder-Programm habe ich einen ganzen Film von DVD
auf die Festplatte gerippt (ca. 4 GB groß)
Die einzelnen Kapitel (insgesamt 5 ) enden mit VOB.
2 Ordner bezeichnen sich als TS-Dateien.+

Nun habe ich versucht, und das bereits seit geraumer Zeit, den Film 
mit allen möglichen Einstellungen in Premiere 6.5 zu laden, doch der Import wird wegen der nicht erkannten Dateiendung nicht importiert.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Kann mir jemand von Euch beschreiben, wie ich aus einer VOB-Datei (bzw. TS-Datei) eine MPEG-2 Datei errechnen kann, die ich dann zum Schneiden in Premiere 6.5 einladen kann?

Seid mir bitte nicht böse, leider kenn ich mich im Video-Bereich nicht so sehr gut aus.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe

Gruß

Arno


----------



## goela (28. Mai 2003)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit mit DVD2SVCD und TMPEG (30Tage Trial für MPEG2) oder mit DVDx diese in MPEG2 umrechnen zu lassen.
Dann könntest Du diese mit Premiere verarbeiten!


----------



## urbeck (24. Juni 2003)

Alternativ dazu kannst Du mit DVD2AVI (http://www.divx-digest.com/software/dvd2avi.html) die VOB's einlesen und das ganze als Projekt speichern.

Dann öffnest Du das Projekt mit vfapi (http://www.divx-digest.com/software/vfapi.html) und exportierst es als AVI.

Der Witz hieran, das Projekt hat nur den Verweis auf Dein DVD Laufwerkt und der AVI ist in wirklichkeit nur ein Fake (Max. 20 MB).

Doch diesen AVI kannst Du mit Premiere einlesen und schneiden, oder was auch immer.

Mit dieser Möglichkeit (beides Freeware) sparst Du Platz auf der Platte und hast die Originalqualität in Premiere, ohne vorher umkomprimieren zu müssen.


----------

